# Gnomes - thanks Mike Pounders!



## Underdog

Thanks to Mike Pounders for posting his 5 minute Gnome Tutorial! 
I got started on these right after he posted it, and I've enjoyed making every single one of these. I even sold my first carving today! It was the viking gnome that was detailed with my new woodburner!
These are about 2 inches high and made from Alder, scraps of which are plentiful in the cabinet shop.


----------



## Underdog

Shameless Bump. I really do want to thank Mike Pounders for his tutorial and to let him know how much it meant to me.

I'm also wondering why there are two of my first post?


----------



## Kreegan

Those are pretty cool. I'll have to give that a shot. I have tons of basswood laying about.


----------



## murch

Lovely little carvings. I have to get my knives out again.


----------



## mpounders

Here's a few more! I'm still making these little guys and trying different designs. I've did a few with no beards, more like little elf boy and girls, and I'm trying different shoe styles and hand positions. Lots of possibilities in a little piece of wood!


----------



## helluvawreck

These are nice. Good Work. Mike can make anybody enthusiastic.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Underdog

Those are great Mike! I love the detail you've put on these. I did a couple more also…


----------

